# What filter for 42 gallon tank?



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I have a 42gallon tank. I have fluval 4 plus internal filter, sponge filter 40-50 gallon i think, and a HOB filter for 40-50gallon tank (don't know the brand).

Should I get a fluval 204 canister filter or an AC 110 filter?

I have african cichlids if that helps.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

eheim cannister get one used since they last a decade anyways

heres a couple good ones on the classifieds
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...27/fs-ehiem-2236-canister-filter-media-11584/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-eheim-filter-13301/

u can also just post a thread on classifieds saying what your looking for and your budget and see what people have. was gonna recommend the 2217 that was for sale but i see Stewart grabbed it, smart man


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

For a 42 gallon tank, I would suggest using the Fluval 204/205 and an AC70, BUT it really depends on what you want to keep. My preference is of course an Eheim. The Classic 2215 or the Ecco 2236 would both be good candidates.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hes keeping messy cichlids


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Oh forgot to add what kind of africans im keeping so here it is. 5 yellow labs, 5 Aceis, and soon to add 5 demasoni cichlids as well. And 3 Albino BN plecos. Yeah I don't wanna spend too much on the filters. I just saw this fluval 204 for 40 bucks and the AC110 filter for also 40 bucks. So was just wondering what is best for the best buck since there both $40. And don't know what to choose hehe.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want quiet, get the Fluval, if you want more mechanical filtration, get the AC110.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I would get both  

Or two Fluval 204.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Alrighty. I think I will try going for the canister filter as I have never owned one before hahaha. And as 2wheelsx2 said, It's quiet so yeah always a plus hehe.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

good choice


----------

